# Halloween LP



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

That is certainly one of the classics.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

That is totally how it was done before cd's. An awesome horror recording, by the folks who know how to scare ya with sound.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I used to sit and listen to that record for hours when I was a kid. In fact it was the only Halloween record I owned.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

It's a classic and it'll scare the YELL out of ya!


----------



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Wow that brings back so many memories! Can't even say how many times I've listened to that. In fact, when someone chews with their mouth open, I still often think of the Martian Monsters


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

great find. the haunted mansion lp is a good one too if you can find it


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It's a great Halloween classic. I have it on CD. I think I bought it off E-bay a few years back. This is one of my favorites, the best one being A NIGHT IN A HAUNTED HOUSE.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

This was the very first record I bought with my own money. I got it at Woolworths in the early seventies.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here is the later 1979 version:


https://youtu.be/8bbrhkTVDhE


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

my very favorite of all time


----------

